# Network Neighbourhood



## Ron (Jun 6, 2007)

Guys……
  I am Newbie to Network Neighborhood…………..
  I want to transfer all the data from a laptop to my PC………….
  So please explain me how can I do that……….Whts r the things required……..and so on……………..
  Thnks In Advance……..
  Ron


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

For just 2 Computer Networking here is what u would need

*Hardware :*

Network adaptor (LAN Port or card) in Both system
One CAT5 Cable with 2 RJ45 JACK, punched in Cross format, (Just ask any computer vendor)

*Software*

What OS are u running Windows XP SP2 may be ??
LAN drivers Installed in both system
For new commer i would suggest keep any (Windows or ur Internet Security software) Firewall turned off !!!!


*Software Configuration*

After you have pluged the Cable in Both system... do thi for both system but just change the IP (when needed)....

Go to *Network Connections*, there Right Click on the Available Connection (may be *Local Area Connection*), Click *Properties*,

*img14.imgspot.com/u/07/156/15/01.JPG

Now there Scroll downl to option *Internet Protocol TCP/IP* then *Properties*, now enter IP as follows,

System One (may be ur Desktop)

IP Address : 192.168.0.1
Subnet : 255.255.255.0

Leave rest of the fields blank

System 2 (may be ur Lappy)

IP Address : 192.168.0.xx (any number up to 255 and apart from 0/1 i would give 2)
Subnet : 255.255.255.0
Default Getway : 192.168.0.1

Leave rest of the fields blank

*img14.imgspot.com/u/07/156/15/02.JPG

Now u have to turn on the File and Printer Sharing, u may do it manually or through Windows Wizered... i would say for new comer, use the wizerd 

Go to *Network Connections*, now at left pannel, Click *Setup Office and Home Network* 

*img14.imgspot.com/u/07/156/15/03.JPG

IT will launch the Wizerd, now click *Next* couple of time u land here,

*img14.imgspot.com/u/07/156/15/04.JPG

now as u havent wrote ur Internet options so, i suppose u chose the Middle option, which is marked in the image 

Click *Next* to name the Computer and Description 

*img14.imgspot.com/u/07/156/15/05.JPG

Now for the Desktop Give Nanem *C1* and for Lappy its *C2* note, u may name them any thing u want but with short name they are easy to access 

Click Next to provie a Workd Group name, Note u should to enter same name in both System , in my case i gave them name *WG*



*img14.imgspot.com/u/07/156/15/06.JPG

Now clicking next, wizerd will give option to turn on the file and Printer shareing...

Enable them... now u would need to click next couple of time, and later on, finish the wizerd...

Now in both system, Go to My computer, Right Click on each and every Drive (as i assume u would share every thing), Go to *Share and Security*

**img14.imgspot.com/u/07/156/15/0755883.JPG*

Now Check on the options, *Share this folder on the Network* and the option bellow it, *Allow Network Users to change my files*

*img14.imgspot.com/u/07/156/15/08.JPG

Click apply... Now reboot and after that make sure that ur IP address settings are right or as mentioned here....

Now u should be able to access the drives of network by this format in windows explorer address bar, type

\\Computer name\driver latter

Ex.

\\c1\c\Saurav\

u may b asked by windows to enter Admin user name and password to access the drivers for the 1st time u do it 

Thank you...


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 7, 2007)

^why to reboot..n/w wil work even without repoobting..

Just try to ping the remote m/c and success will ensure connectivity...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

@47shailesh

Personall I saw some time this process doesnt work unless u restart certain services (if in case previous network settinsg were present) , now, i felt its best for a new comer to go for a ReBoot !!! rather troubleshooting if any systems fail to detect each other !!!!

but yes, thearitically it should work without the Reboot, but with Microsoft software, many time one would have to think out of the box


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @47shailesh
> 
> Personall I saw some time this process doesnt work unless u restart certain services (if in case previous network settinsg were present) , now, i felt its best for a new comer to go for a ReBoot !!! rather troubleshooting if any systems fail to detect each other !!!!
> 
> but yes, thearitically it should work without the Reboot, but with Microsoft software, many time one would have to think out of the box



is hub also required to connect or network two computers... i have lan cards on both of my system, can i connect them using a cable directly without buying hub or switch??????????    i had tried this but it didnt work for me


----------



## praka123 (Jun 7, 2007)

^ it worked for me in Linux using cable connected to LAN port of both computer.so its possible.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

@vish786

No HUB/Switch needed for 2 PC, Direct connection will work fine....





			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> i had tried this but it didnt work for me



Please follow the process described here


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @vish786
> 
> No HUB/Switch needed for 2 PC, Direct connection will work fine....
> 
> ...


i did the exact procedure.... but didnt work, above procedure works only if i use HUB otherwise with direct cable connection it does not work ... i am using my modem ethernet cable which has 8 wires look at the pic... is that the wire your using ???  and i have a pretty long cable... is that a problem??

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t744000_cable1.jpg



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^ it worked for me in Linux using cable connected to LAN port of both computer.so its possible.


and how did u configure dude... can u give ur procedure also i will try on linux also


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

> procedure works only if i use HUB otherwise with direct cable connection it does not work



are u sure u have Crossed Cable ????


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> are u sure u have Crossed Cable ????


look at the pic i have posted, i have only that cable... dont know what is crossed cable... can u post a pic of crossed cable... how i have posted after searching from net, it would make things easier.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 7, 2007)

i have done everything as u said...but my lappy and PC are not able to detect each other.
yes I have Win Xp SP2 in Lappy but not in Desktop.

i did many restarts in both the PC and Lappy but in vain.

and when i ping then from lappy it shows "Unreachable Host"
and in Desktop it shows "Requested timed out"
and when i insert the cable it isnt autodetecting..

what shall i do now?


----------



## Ron (Jun 7, 2007)

Buddy
First of all....thnxs.............and hey......

1. a messages keeps on appearing  on both my Pc and laptop.....in the taskbar.........."A network cable is unlugged".......after pluging the Cable in Both the.....system............also.......why??

2.After launching the Network Setup Wizard.............
I goot the following message............

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2677/untitledcopyhq0.jpg

Should I Ignore it?


3. when I typed the command "\\c1\c"............in address bar.....I got the mesage......"make sure the path or internet adress is correct".............

4. Anh hey how can i check whether the cable is correctly plugged to both the system..........and Lan is working..................


LAN OR HIGH SPEED INTERNET'S COMPONENT OF  LAPTOP IS

Local Area Connection
Intel(R)PRO/100 VE NETWORKS CONNECTION

1394 cONNECTION
1394 NET ADAPTER

WIRELESS NETWORK CONNECTION
INTEL(R) WIRELESS 3945ABG NETWORK CONNECTION


LAN OR HIGH SPEED INTERNET'S COMPONENT OF MY PC IS

LOCAL AREA CONNECTION
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC


Thnks in advance
ron


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

*@CHOTA CHEETA

dude i dont think it is possible to connect using direct cable... i had tried all technique 2 months back wasted whole day... but i didnt succeed.

  2 PCs can b connected only if u have hub. 
*


----------



## praka123 (Jun 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^ it worked for me in Linux using cable connected to LAN port of both computer.so its possible.


 Yes the same cable RJ45? is used.sharing datas in Linux includes setting IP addresses for each PC,then makes a mounted share using NFS(The Network File System (NFS) was developed to allow machines to mount a disk partition on a remote machine as if it were a local disk.  It allows for fast, seamless sharing of files across a network. ) or even a ftpserver(vsftpd?).etc etc(i learned while preparing for RHCE too bad forgot many things  ).these are not so simple things to do.I'll say you just follow some good howtos for Linux.and for this case fedora will be nicer as it contains many GUI tools for networking.For Debian distros may be u shud use terminal;is it OK?


NFS Howto:
*nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s02.html#whatis_nfs
Linux Networking Guide(too nice ):
*www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
RJ45 cable notes:
*www.sorgonet.com/network/wiring-rj-45-network/


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

*ok finally got the point i have a straight cable not a crossed cable

@praka123 thanks for reply 

@RON AND @ ISHAN 

guys u both have straight cable that is y its not connecting... get your cable crossed at one end and then try, it will work.

if u want to know more about crossed cable here is the link
*www.littlewhitedog.com/content-8.html

*www.ossmann.com/5-in-1.html


*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> 1. a messages keeps on appearing on both my Pc and laptop.....in the taskbar.........."A network cable is unlugged".......after pluging the Cable in Both the.....system............also.......why??



Answer given, may b u dont have Crossed cable... !!!



> 3. when I typed the command "\\c1\c"............in address bar.....I got the mesage......"make sure the path or internet adress is correct".............
> 
> 4. Anh hey how can i check whether the cable is correctly plugged to both the system..........and Lan is working..................



and after u get the connection going, then try my Post again !!!

and to check whether u have a right connection or not, after u enter the IP address in Both system, try this, Start >> RUN >> CMD !! in the command pront, Type, *ping the_system_IP -t* Ex. *ping 192.168.0.1 -t* from ur Lappy,  if u get response then u are connected


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 7, 2007)

How to make cables:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50420

^^Cheeta one correction if he does'nt have Cross cable than message "network cable is unlugged" never pops regularly...

Also @ron as r both the system in same Workgroup?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

> ^^Cheeta one correction if he does'nt have Cross cable than message "network cable is unlugged" never pops regularly...



umm.. I thoght some thing else... i saw that no matter what cable u insert if u have the Network Adapter's *Speed/Duplex Settings* to Auto, as to start with it shows Accouring Network Address and then give error network cable is unlugged !!!!

 that's why i said to check whether its a Cross Cable or not !!!

*img14.imgspot.com/u/07/157/14/A1.JPG


----------



## Ron (Jun 9, 2007)

thnks buddy...........
And hey 

\\Computer name\driver latter

Ex.

\\c1\c\Saurav\

wht does Saurav Refers to?..............


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 9, 2007)

> Ex.
> 
> \\c1\c\Saurav\
> 
> wht does Saurav Refers to?..............



C1 = Computer Name
C = The drive letter
Saurav = Directory !!!


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone know how to do direct pc connection with crossover ethernet cables. Need to transfer files from Vista Home Premium laptop to Windows XP SP2 desktop. I dont need internet sharing or printer sharing.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to do direct pc connection with crossover ethernet cables. Need to transfer files from Vista Home Premium laptop to Windows XP SP2 desktop. I dont need internet sharing or printer sharing.



follow the procedure told by chota cheeta in the beginning .... procedure is same for vista xp also.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 11, 2007)

*To create a workgroup in Microsoft® Windows® XP, perform the following steps:- *

**docs.us.dell.com/docs/systems/latc810/note.gifNOTE: *Verify network connectivity by using the Ping Command before attempting to create a workgroup.

Click the *Start *button and click *Control Panel*.
The *Control Panel* window appears.
Click *Performance and Maintenance*.
The *Performance and Maintenance *window appears.
Click *System*.
The *System Properties* window appears.
Click the *Computer Name* tab.
The *Computer Name* window appears.
Click the *Change* button, which is located in the bottom right corner of the window.
Under the *Workgroup *field, type the workgroup name.
*Restart* the computer.
*support.dell.com/us/en/kb/doc_images/10568785.gif*NOTICE: *It is not possible to have a computer set for workgroup networking and domain networking. If domain networking is setup on the computer and it is used in a Domain networking environment, this should not be altered. Altering this can cause the system not to log on to the domain. 
*docs.us.dell.com/docs/systems/latc810/note.gif*NOTE: *When assigning a Workgroup Name it is advised to change from the default name for network security purposes. The default is usually *MSHome* or *Workgroup*. This name can be changed to any single alphanumeric word; spaces and special symbols should be avoided. Examples of proper workgroup names might be _ourhomenetwork_, _bobnet, 123net,_ etc. This name is not case sensitive. 

*Enable Simple File Sharing*

Click the *Start* button and click *My Computer*.
Click *Tools* and click *Folder Options *from the drop down list.
The *Folder Options* window appears.
Click the *View* tab. *(Figure 1)*.
The *View* window appears.
Under *Advanced Settings*, scroll to the bottom of the list and select *Use Simple File Sharing (Recommended)*.
Click *Apply*, and then click *OK*.
*dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Network/Simple%20File%20Sharing%20XP.bmp

*Installing Client for Microsoft® Networks For Windows® XP *

Perform the following steps to install the *Client for Microsoft Networks* component. If this component is already listed, proceed to the next section.
*dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Applications/Note.gif*NOTE:*The *Client for Microsoft Networks* component is installed by default. However, if it has been removed, you may need to reinstall it.

Click the *Start* button and then click *Control Panel*.
The *Control Panel* window appears.
Double-click the *Network Connections *icon.
*dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Applications/Note.gif*NOTE:*If you do not see the Network Connection icon, click *Switch to Classic View* to expand the list of viewable icons.

Right-click the network connection that you are using and then left-click *Properties*.
Click *Install*.
Click *Client*, and then click *Add*.
Click *Client for Microsoft Networks* and then click the *OK* button.
Click *Close*.
*Enable the Guest Account in Microsoft Windows XP. *

To enable the Guest account in Microsoft® Windows® XP, perform the following steps:

Click *Start*, and then click *Run*.
The *Run* window appears.
Type *Command* in the *Open* box.
Click *OK*.
The *Command Prompt* window appears.
At the command prompt, type *net user guest /active:yes* and press the <Enter> key.
Press the <Enter> key.
The message *Command Completed Successfully *appears.
Type *Exit*.
Press the <Enter> key.
Restart the computer.
*Share a hard drive in Microsoft® Windows XP without running the Nework Setup Wizard. *


To share a hard drive without running the Network Setup Wizard in Windows XP, perform the following steps: 
*dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Applications/Note.gif*NOTE: *When 10 or more systems in a network simultaneously connect to a system being used as a file server running Microsoft Windows 98, ME, NT, 2000 Professional or XP, only 10 systems will be able to connect at any one time. This is due to a limitation in Microsoft Windows 98, ME, NT, 2000 Professional and XP. Also, the connection will automatically disconnect after 15 minutes of inactivity to allow other active systems to connect.

Right-click the *Start* button and then click *Explore*.
The *Start Menu* window opens.
In the pane on the left find the hard drive you wish to share.
Right-click the hard drive, then click *Properties*.
The *Hard Drive **properties* window appears.
Click the *Sharing* tab.
Click *If you understand the risk but still want to share the root of the drive, click here *(*Figure 1*). 
*dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Network/File%20and%20printing%20share%20notice%20before%20network%20wizard.JPG 
*Figure 1 - Sharing Tab. *
Click* If you understand the security risks but want to share files without running the wizard, click here *(*Figure 2*). 
**dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Network/File%20and%20printing%20share%20notice%20confirmation%20before%20network%20wizard.JPG *
*Figure 2 - File sharing confirmation. *
Select *Just enable file sharing*, then click *OK *(*Figure 3*). 
**dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Applications/just%20enable%20file%20sharing.JPG *
*Figure 3 - Enable File Sharing. *
Click to check *Share this folder on the network *and* Allow Other Users to Change My files *(*Figure 4*). 
*dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Network/Windows%20XP%20Disk%20Drive%20sharing.JPG 
*Figure 4 - Sharing configuration.*
In the *Share name* field, type a name for the share.
Click *Apply*, then click *OK*.
The *Hard Drive properties* window closes.
*Share a Hard Drive or folder in Microsoft® Windows® XP after running the Network Setup Wizard. *


To share a hard drive or folder in Microsoft® Windows® XP after running the Network Setup Wizard, perform the following steps: 
*dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Applications/Note.gif*NOTE: *When 10 or more systems in a network simultaneously connect to a system being used as a file server running Microsoft Windows 98, Millennium Edition (Me), 2000 Professional, XP, or Windows NT®, only 10 systems will be able to connect at any one time. This is due to a limitation in Windows 98, Me, 2000 Professional, XP, and Windows NT. Also, the connection will automatically disconnect after 15 minutes of inactivity to allow other active systems to connect.

Right-click the *Start* button and then click *Explore*.
The *Start Menu* window opens.
In the pane on the left, find the hard drive or folder you wish to share.
Right-click the hard drive or folder and click *Properties*.
The *Hard Drive* or *Folder properties* window appears.
Click the *Sharing* tab.
The *Sharing* window appears.
Click to check *Share this folder on the network *and* Allow network users to change my files *(*Figure 1*). 
*dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Network/Windows%20XP%20Disk%20Drive%20sharing.JPG 
*Figure 1 - Sharing Configuration *
In the *Share name* field, type a name for the share.
Click *Apply*, then click *OK*.
The *Hard Drive* or *Folder properties* window closes.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 11, 2007)

Woah bobby, Gr8 Effort !!!


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ he he my pleasure..


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 11, 2007)

Norton Internet Security crapware was preventing me from networking. Uninstalled it and now it works fine. Sharing is so irritating vista. I had to try different techniques for different folders.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 21, 2007)

Chota Cheeta said:
			
		

> Now u have to turn on the File and Printer Sharing, u may do it manually or through Windows Wizered... i would say for new comer, use the wizerd



how to do it manually. ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^^

Not much difficult you see, as suppose in a New Windows XP system where you have not yes asigned network values, if you Go to Sharing tab of a Directory of Drive, it would look like this,

*img106.imageshack.us/img106/3341/62393738nu6.jpg

So Now click the text says, "_If you understand the risk..... Click here_"....

Now it should show you this, Windows Next...

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/2033/11353521lw9.jpg

Once again Click, text says, "_If you understand the ... click here_"

Once you click it, Windows will offer you this window to Enable the File and Printer Share Manually...

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5427/92361874de0.jpg


----------



## vish786 (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks Cheetah.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 1, 2007)

I have made the setting bt when i go view workgroup computers it says mshome is not acessible ...... .Plz help me to connect lan between my laptop n pc.

.

when i go view workgroup computers it says 

wg is not acessible.You might not have permisssion to use this network resource.contact the administrator of this server to find out if u have acess permissios.
The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available.

Plz help me


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ do you have the same kind of firewall on both the computers or do you have two conflicting kind of firewalls like mcafee on one and norton on the other?

I suggest you turn of third party firewalls and turn off windows firewall as well...further assuming that you have run the network setup wizard on both the systems I feel you should be able to find the computers on the network.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 1, 2007)

The problem is th two network signals on the takbar does not highlight.

mean for not finding the computers.Can i check whether ive found the computers or not.How to send files n play lan games


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^

Ping the Computer !!

I man run command, *Ping computer_name -t* see if it is getting any response or not !!!


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^ as choto said

do the following 

start - run - type "CMD" hit enter

then type "ipconfig" hit enter on the black window that appears

do this for both the computers

check if the default gateway for both are same or not...if not then then are not on the same network...

usually in a private network it'll be like 192.168.x.1 or 172.x.x.1 or 10.x.x1 etc

Now that u have both the ip addressess from both the computers 

for eg.say ip address of PC1 is 192.168.1.100
ip address of PC1 is 192.168.1.101
default gateway of both the PCs is *192.168.1.1*

on the black command prompt windows of PC1 type "ping 192.168.1.101"
and on the black command prompt windows of PC2 type "ping 192.168.1.100"

check if the ping statistics is send =4 received =4 loss 0% 
then both are pinging and if loss is anything but 0% then there is a firewall or configuration issue...


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 2, 2007)

Do u mean that pcs cannot b connected if firewall is on.



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Ping the Computer !!
> 
> I man run command, *Ping computer_name -t* see if it is getting any response or not !!!



After pinging the computer will the two network signals highlight.

.


----------



## govindeconn (Dec 2, 2008)

hi guys i have two comps at home one running vista the other xp, i successfully shared a bsnl broadband connection between them using a 8port lan switch , the internet works fine but i need to share files and printer between them pls tell me the step by step procedure for it! and yeah i use comodo firewall in both systems.

One more thing, my friends wanna bring their laptops for gaming via lan , wat would i have to do if i were to include their laptops in the network and be able to game??


----------



## satyamy (Dec 2, 2008)

@Choto_Cheeta

Very Nice explanation
should be in *"Tutorial Sections"* for newbie to get it easily


----------

